# Purse snatchers get a little more than they bargained for..



## Becknutt (Dec 10, 2007)

*
Thieves Steal Dead Rabbit*

Benjie Telleron - AHN News Writer
Baden, Austria (AHN) - Two thieves who ran off with a handbag from a woman waiting for a train ride in Baden might end up as the biggest joke in the underworld once they find out that their loot contained nothing but a dead rabbit.

According to Hilda Morgenstein, 42, she was waiting for a train ride with her daughter which would take them to the countryside where she intends to bury her pet rabbit when the muggers attacked.

"They saved us the trip," a shocked Morgenstein said. "I told my daughter they were angels and were taking bunny to a better place."

Although nothing valuable was lost in the unusual heist, police are still conducting search for the pair and the remains of the bunny.


----------



## polly (Dec 10, 2007)

:shock:imagine their faces when they open that bag!!

good quick thinking ans behalf though!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

How awful 

I'm glad she thought enough to tell the child they were angels. At least she won't live with the horror of some thug taking her pet's body


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought the same thing. That poor child.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh woooww....

That might stop them from wanting to purse snatch again! (I hope...)


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, we all know crime doesn't pay-now they do too! :shock:They got what they deserved, for attacking a womanand a little kid!

YOu know, I bet the police got kinda a chuckle out of this......


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Recently I read a story about a similar situation....... only the thief stole a "shopping bag"....... 

Turned out to be a bag full of dog doodoo and the people were walking to throw it in the trash! LOL!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 10, 2007)

HA! Thats a good one, I hope they stuck their hand in that bag. lol


----------



## Haley (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats so sad, it makes me wonder where this poor bun's body ended up.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 11, 2007)

:grumpyoor little girl and bunny

Makes me even more tempted to have a machine gun strapped to my car


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 11, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Thats so sad, it makes me wonder where this poor bun's body ended up.


That is a sad thought, but at least the little girl doesn't know. Also, it's much better than a live bunny being stolen. After all, the bunny doesn't care, he is in the Bridge now.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 11, 2007)

i hope the bunny smelled awful and those jerks were knocked out by it. jerrrrrks!

poor little girl. ugh. people these days...

tracy and nemo


----------



## katiedoyen (Dec 17, 2007)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> Recently I read a story about a similar situation....... only the thief stole a "shopping bag".......
> 
> Turned out to be a bag full of dog doodoo and the people were walking to throw it in the trash! LOL!



Haha, this made my mom and I bust up in laughter!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 17, 2007)

*katiedoyen wrote: *


> Bo B Bunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > Recently I read a story about a similar situation....... only the thief stole a "shopping bag".......
> ...


Had the same thing happen to me. Stopped at Aldi's to get some bunny greens and left my car unlocked. Thieves stole the 2 black plastic bags off my front seat. I hope they were happy with the week's worth of dirty crappy cat litter they got. I meant to put it in the cans I had already taken to the road for Waste Management to pick up and forgot. Some folks get what they deserve.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 17, 2007)

> Had the same thing happen to me. Stopped at Aldi's to get some bunny greens and left my car unlocked. Thieves stole the 2 black plastic bags off my front seat. I hope they were happy with the week's worth of dirty crappy cat litter they got. I meant to put it in the cans I had already taken to the road for Waste Management to pick up and forgot. Some folks get what they deserve.



LOL!!!! :laugh:


----------

